# Big System Morsels



## sprtsrule42 (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi,
Quick question, does anyone know what to do when the computer says it can't read the source file "Big System morsels" and instalation of update software can't continue. Anyone know what to do? It happened when I tried to update my software to Os 9.2.1


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 28, 2002)

I am assuming that you are using the OS CD and you started the computer via the OS CD. 
Now the Apple Knowledge Base gives these helps:
If you encounter this error while installing software from a CD-ROM, first make sure the disc is clean. Clean the data side of the disc by using a dry, lint-free cloth to gently wipe the CD from the spindle hole to the outer edge. Do not wipe in a circular fashion. If you have a CD-ROM lens cleaner disc, use that to clean the drive.

If the issue persists, it may be due to incompatible hardware. Try one or more of the following:

    * Disconnect all external devices from the computer other than the display, the Apple mouse, and the Apple keyboard.
    * Make sure that the proper RAM has been installed in the computer. Some computers require certain RAM speeds, or that RAM be installed in matching pairs. For more information, see article 20025: "Apple Memory Guide."
    * Check the internal cabling connecting SCSI or ATA devices to see if the cable has become crimped or wadded causing internal damage, or physically pierced by an internal protrusion.
    * Remove any internal hardware added post-factory, such as hard drives or CPU accelerators.


If the issue persists, replace the Big System Morsel:

    * Drag the Big System Morsel from the CD/Software Installers/System Software/Mac OS 9 Folder.
    * Place it on the root level of the Hard Drive.


Often the suspect software components can be bypassed and alternative methods used to install the software. Two alternative methods of installing the software that usually work are:

    * Connect an external CD-ROM drive to the computer and use it to install the software.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 28, 2002)

Easier fix - If you're trying to run the 9.2.1 update from your Hard drive, turn on Virtual memory...and try again   Or if you have the update on an installer CD, Boot your system from that CD (as recommended with the installer0


----------



## sprtsrule42 (Dec 28, 2002)

I already had virtual memory on, anyother ideas?


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 28, 2002)

where did you get the upgrade file for 9.2.1?

try changing you extension manager set to OS 9 ALL


----------



## sprtsrule42 (Dec 30, 2002)

I did it under control panels, software update-I can't reload Os 9.2.1 now


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 30, 2002)

Yes you can.  First get Clean Install Assistant. Its a free download. (versiontracker.com) Then use it to gather all your thrid party extensions, etc. Now do a clean install of OS 9  from the CD. Then you can trash the previous system folder (don't empty the trash until you are sure you have all your preferences that you want to save- minus  the apple stuff). 
Now You can use Software update, or download the copy yourself from Apple's Web site.


----------



## DMCrimson (Jan 1, 2003)

Big System Morsels and System Orts are two files which are used when creating System Suitcase -> I once installed OS 9.0 manually when it refused to install via installer (I'd not updated firmware on my iMac...) to manually create System Suitcase, you need these two files, resedit and an extension called "Forker". open both of the files, then select all resources in other file, copy, and finally paste to the other file. Set file type/creator to zsys/MACS and save with name System wherever you deem useful...


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't usually make any comments on posts, but does anyone know what 'wherever you deem useful" means?  I'm guessing a useful spot could be the 'System Folder"   Also, not everyone knows about the hazards of using Resedit. What is 'Forker" and where do you find it? I've used quite a few different utilities on Macs in 12 years, don't remember Forker.  Just throwing out a couple of utility names, with no other info, doesn't help anyone


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 1, 2003)

You are correct Delta. When I first read it, I was confused myself.


----------



## sprtsrule42 (Jan 4, 2003)

alright, i think i got it, thanks everyone for ur help


----------



## DMCrimson (Jan 15, 2003)

Here's what I pm'ed to cheryl:
Sorry for the way too long delay, the extension 'forker' can be found at resexcellence and when you install it, you need to reboot for it to take function. Then with resedit, open both mentioned files (Big System Morsels and System Orts) and in the file that has only the <DF> or data fork, select all and copy. move to other files window and paste, replacing if it asks. Then fron file-menu select view info or similar, and change type/creator to zsys/MACS (case sensitive, you can do a get info with resedit for your existing System-suitcase) Save the modified file somewhere with name System. Make a new folder in root of your desired boot volume, name it System Folder, and drop the newly created System-file in it, then proceed to drop finder and others that belong in the top level of System Folder...when dropping an extension, you should be asked if the file is to be placed in 'Extensions' reply yes... and so on.  Resexcellence carries good tutorials on resedit usage, try, discover, learn
------
You should also check that you have the latest firmware installed, that was why OS 9 refused to install on my iMac.


----------

